# Lake structure ?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Am i correct in saying it is illegal to make structures in state lakes without permission from the state or not at all.And if so is it also illegal to go in at low water level and kindly relieve a couple of tree roots maybe rearange a couple rocks?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

In Ohio I believe it is considered "littering" I know some people add stuff occasionally but it's not legal. I think they should allow the practice. There are a lot of these lakes that are devoid of structure.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I put this in the wrong place,ment to be in catfish forum,oh well,.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The "Friends Of CJ" had to have permission from the COE, ODNR, and the Park Management before they could drop structure and cover in the lake. They also had to provide them with GPS locations. 
It is illegal to do it on your own.....if you get caught!.....The concern is they do not want people dropping trees etc that have not been weighted properly or built wrong and then have them break loose and caused damage to the Dams, boats, or people. When done correctly the results to the fishery is amazing! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What about moving some rocks around or triming some stickup roots?


----------

